# Anyone with any experience with a US Amps 200HCA?



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

I am wondering what a US Amps 200HCA will do with a 1.5 ohm load and 13.8 volts.. (2 12W7s)

I am not looking to compete in SPL. I am looking for max power to my 12W7s for an everyday SQL system..

What kind of power will this amp deliver?

It is rated @ 1600 rms bridged @ 1 ohm with 12 volts..

Am I better off running my Mmats D3500.1? Class D 2700 watts rms @ 1 ohm..

Big 3 is done, will be running a rewound alternator and 0 Gage with a pair of Optima batteries, 1 up front, 1 in the rear..

I havent been able to A/B compare, entire system has been dis assembled, waiting on new 12W7s.. Also, should I scrap the 12W7s in favor of that special edition huge triple stacked magnet Memphis Mojo 18? The one with a 3 mag motor that is a dual 2 ohm 18" beast? Would that give the accuracy of the 12W7s or is it purely an SPL sub? I have almost 6 CF enclosure space, sealed...


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

the mojo will definitly get louder, and if you throw it in a low tuned box (say 32-34Hz) it'll still sound decent. find the recommended specs for the mojo and go with the smaller side of that given volume range, should give you a tighter response but will require a slight bit more power to get it moving. I love old school us amps but the mmats will put out the power you need if you go with the mojo. Your mentioned electrical will suffice, but the more batteries the better so down the line youll wanna get some more juice.

I have an Fi BTL 15 in a well built 3cubs @ 33Hz box and it sounds as clean as my old re xxx 15 and even some 13v6v2's i heard in sealed box in a small hatchback. It really boils down to the box build itself. I recommend at least a double baffle, plenty of bracing, and corner pieces for the port turns. If you do things right you the difference in clariety will be minimal if noticable at all. Let me tell you now, if you do it right, that mojo will impress you.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

BassAddictJ said:


> the mojo will definitly get louder, and if you throw it in a low tuned box (say 32-34Hz) it'll still sound decent. find the recommended specs for the mojo and go with the smaller side of that given volume range, should give you a tighter response but will require a slight bit more power to get it moving. I love old school us amps but the mmats will put out the power you need if you go with the mojo. Your mentioned electrical will suffice, but the more batteries the better so down the line youll wanna get some more juice.
> 
> I have an Fi BTL 15 in a well built 3cubs @ 33Hz box and it sounds as clean as my old re xxx 15 and even some 13v6v2's i heard in sealed box in a small hatchback. It really boils down to the box build itself. I recommend at least a double baffle, plenty of bracing, and corner pieces for the port turns. If you do things right you the difference in clariety will be minimal if noticable at all. Let me tell you now, if you do it right, that mojo will impress you.


Just sold the US Amps, hated to let it go, one of the best SQ amps I have ever heard.. Too bad it was so in between what I needed for it to do. I run all active so there was no room for it unless I had another for subs.. Was considering keeping it for midbass on my front stage, but at 44", it was too much amp for that application.

I picked up a pair of PPI A1200.2s.. I am going to have my 12W7s redone by JL and decided to go all PPI Art.... Again... After I just sold all of my Mint Arts, I find the 2 amps needed to complete that system.. Back to the drawing board.. Got a Mmats D3500.1 for sale along with a pair of 4 channels, an SQ4150 and an SQ4160.. Sick amps, all mint, all barely used..


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

lust4sound said:


> Just sold the US Amps, hated to let it go, one of the best SQ amps I have ever heard.. Too bad it was so in between what I needed for it to do. I run all active so there was no room for it unless I had another for subs.. Was considering keeping it for midbass on my front stage, but at 44", it was too much amp for that application.
> 
> I picked up a pair of PPI A1200.2s.. I am going to have my 12W7s redone by JL and decided to go all PPI Art.... Again... After I just sold all of my Mint Arts, I find the 2 amps needed to complete that system.. Back to the drawing board.. Got a Mmats D3500.1 for sale along with a pair of 4 channels, an SQ4150 and an SQ4160.. Sick amps, all mint, all barely used..


i love those art series. are they the white or black ones?

how much that mmats going for?


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

BassAddictJ said:


> i love those art series. are they the white or black ones?
> 
> how much that mmats going for?


The Arts are white. I am pleased to announce that I am running all Art series for the entire system, finally made up my mind. 
2) A1200.2s for a pair of 12W7s 1 per sub
1) A600.2 for midbass
1) A300.2 for mids 
1) A100.2 for tweets.

Also pleased to announce that I am in the process of negotiations with a Diyma Member who is actually CEO of a newly founded high and car audio speaker line, which will eventually extend to amplifiers.. (actually being taken under his wing) 

With his guidance, I hope to put together a trophy winning install and finally compete in SQ. His drivers are proprietary joints made by a Big headed, Bi-focal wearing rocket scientist in the speaker design world, whose driver designs have earned him numerous awards and contracts with top name brand Electronics manufacturers.

I am going to run a 4 way active system, Clarion DRZ9255 as a HU, PPI Arts, JL12W7s, then the drivers for 3 way front stage (drivers which will remain anonymous for now)

Hope to see you guys and meet many of you for the first time in March 2010. Wish me luck!!

BTW, I am looking to get $600 OBO for the Mmats D3500.1. The amp is in near perfect condition. I Picked it up from the original owner BNIB. I am the only one that ever used it, it briefly powered my 12W7s @ 1.5 ohms and the setup pounded something ridiculous. The output matched the output of the Fosgate T30001BD that I had hooked up prior to it, just that it is much more accurate, much more musical and with much less the current draw.. The amp has less then 5 hours use on it, I never pushed it too hard, the worst it ever saw was brief test tones from Bass Mekanik. It did well with 0 Gage, an optima and stock charging system.. It is a heavy weight that is light on the electrical system.. Plays clean and still slams even when starved for current. (buddy had one playing off a single 4 Gage with no additional battery and stock charging system, barely got warm even after playing all day)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Good Luck !!

SPL is getting harder


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> Good Luck !!
> 
> SPL is getting harder


Thanks Bro! I am not getting into SPL, I am hoping to compete in SQ. I am hoping to be competitive, I think with the people I have in my corner, I should do OK. I am dealing with a veteran of the trade, lucky to have him as a mentor, he has a few wins to his credit.

We'll see how it goes. This is more about meeting people, having fun after a lot of hard work. If all I win is a pat on the back and someone to tell me nice job, that's enough for me. I know that SQ is extremely competitive and difficult, but I am up for a challenge. This will at the very least take my install and tuning skills to the next level which will prove to be greatly beneficial to me when I finally open a shop.


----------



## djdcb (Dec 12, 2009)

how much for the equipment


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2009)

u do know those PPI A1200 pulls about 200 amps each right? My brother had one one 3 JL 12w6 and his amp went up in smoke from lack of power.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

djdcb said:


> how much for the equipment


The D3500s are sold, still have the SQ4150 and SQ4160.. Both amps are near mint on the exterior, pristine inside as they were barely used.

I am asking $400 shipped for the 4150, $425 shipped for the 4160..

ATT, I know the Arts are current hogs, planned on an upgrade to the alternator. I have already gone way overboard with all the new wiring under the hood, 0 Gage running from the front to the rear, Optima in the trunk, fused distribution block... Again not looking to compete SPL..


----------

